# female mice or 2 female rats wanted



## jade1978 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi

I have lots of experience with mice and rats and would love to rehome one or two in my area nottingham. Transport is a problem at the moment but would cover reasonable petrol/fuel expenses. Not concerned about age of animal but have children so the tamer the better.


----------

